# alsaconf - command not found

## scurrell

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

emerge alsa-lib

emerge alsa-utils

emerge alsa-plugins

emerge alsa-tools

----------------------------

Was hab ich denn nun schon wieder falsch gemacht ?

lspci -v | grep -i audio ergibt libkmod error -12

00.lb.0.Audio device> Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio controller ( rev 01 )Last edited by scurrell on Sat May 10, 2014 6:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kurisu

Hallo,

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Was hab ich denn nun schon wieder falsch gemacht ?

 

Nichts. Einzig ist alsaconf schon länger obsolet und die deutsche Dokumentation dazu schlicht veraltet. Führe dir am besten den englischsprachigen Eintrag im Wiki zu Gemüte.

----------

